# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries >  Πορθμείο Ποτίδαιας [Potidaia - Kassandra route]

## Nicholas Peppas

Λιγο παρακεκινδυνευμενη η παρουσιαση ενος πορθμειου που εκανε διαπορθμευση στον ισθμο της Ποτιδαιας στην Κασσανδρα, αλλα θα το παρουσιασω για πληροτητα των ιστορικων σελιδων του nautilia.gr

Εδω λοιπον διαβαζουμε δυο ειδησεις για το πορθμειο απο την _Ελευθερια_ (νομιζω) της 26ης Μαιου 1957 και της 6ης Ιουλιου του ιδιου ετους.

19570526 Kassandra ferry.jpg

19570706 ferry Potidaia.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Μια φωτογραφια του πορθμειου της Κασσανδρας το 1939.

Kassandra 1939.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

To πορθμείο της Ποτίδαιας επί το έργον με ένα σκάφος σαν να είναι αγκυροβολημένο διπλα του.

FB_IMG_15254456529058027.jpg

----------

